# What does " Shotgun start" mean?



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I am going to a 3-d shoot saturday and it is a shotgun start. What is that. Thanks!


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

A shotgun start is where all the squads of shooters are assigned to a different stake and everyone starts shooting at the same time. You might start on #1 or #15 or???? and you will shoot your way through all 30 targets.







Mark


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Shoots are either "shotgun" or "trickle" starts. The previous poster described shotgun. Most of the shoots in my area are trickle. That's where you can get there anytime between say 8:00am and 11:00am and cards have to be turned in by say 3:00. It is great unless you get there early and have to sit around and wait for everyone to finish. I miss the shotgun starts!


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

and hope to god when its a shotgun start that you are not just behind a tree,around the corner twenty feet away jabbering to your buddies when they light it off. first shotgun start i was ever at and i about messed myself


----------

